

Ask HN: Need help on design and call to action with developers as the target - sroussey

I originally started this Illuminations project as a way to fix some of my pain points with ExtJS. Debugging tools just don't give the high level view of what you are working on, so I went to fix that, at least a little. Not to mention it could server as a resume of sorts, and make some constructive use of the time I have volunteered for the Firebug project.&#60;p&#62;Anyhow, I'm at a point where it is good enough and needs to ship! And generate revenue! But I need to get the site with the call to action, etc. up and running, and am hoping some HN readers can lend a hand! Here is the site:&#60;p&#62;http://www.illuminations-for-developers.com/&#60;p&#62;Thanks for the help!! I'm a Gmail fan, so you can reach me there (same account name there as here).&#60;p&#62;-steve--&#60;p&#62;PS: For those interested, a longer term goal I have is to setup a site where you fill out one form and then it registers a new domain name for you, sets up a website and PayPal links for purchases, and creates a skeleton extension for Firefox and Chrome (and Safari?) that automatically tracks if the user is a buying user or not so your trial can turn into the real deal.
======
sroussey
Don't know why the paragraph tags got in there. Original:

I originally started this Illuminations project as a way to fix some of my
pain points with ExtJS. Debugging tools just don't give the high level view of
what you are working on, so I went to fix that, at least a little. Not to
mention it could server as a resume of sorts, and make some constructive use
of the time I have volunteered for the Firebug project.

Anyhow, I'm at a point where it is good enough and needs to ship! And generate
revenue! But I need to get the site with the call to action, etc. up and
running, and am hoping some HN readers can lend a hand! Here is the site:

<http://www.illuminations-for-developers.com/>

Thanks for the help!! I'm a Gmail fan, so you can reach me there (same account
name there as here).

-steve--

PS: For those interested, a longer term goal I have is to setup a site where
you fill out one form and then it registers a new domain name for you, sets up
a website and PayPal links for purchases, and creates a skeleton extension for
Firefox and Chrome (and Safari?) that automatically tracks if the user is a
buying user or not so your trial can turn into the real deal.

